# Dog eaten quite a lot of cherry stones...should I be worried ?



## rubysmum (10 July 2013)

Question in title really, we had cherries for desert, somehow the saucer full of the stones got left behind in the washing up.
Dog has eaten them all,seems totally fine, been for morning walks and all well.
I'm just about to go to work, sensible teen daughter is at home.
Should I worry, what should she look out for.
The Bedlington is known as the Hoover at home and eats many strange things, but this has uunerved me a bit,

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 July 2013)

From foods that are bad for dogs post, GinaB 
Peaches, Pears, Apricots, cherries, Apple: The seed pit contains cyanogenic glycosides which can cause cyanide poisoning

He'd have to eat a LOT to be affected-any idea how many? That ruddy dog is a menace, C!


----------



## dappyness (10 July 2013)

Give your vet a quick call and ask for advice there - it will be free.  If they are quite small they will pass quite quickly. A dogs intestinal tract is very short which is why they dont get ill if they eat disgusting stuff from the floor or lick their butt!
My whippet ate a peach stone last week and knowing that he wouldn't pass it I took him up to the vets for a morphine based jab to make him sick.

The receptionist will probably have a list of foods to hand that would cause a dog problems.


----------



## Supertrooper (10 July 2013)

Ditto give your vet a call, most vets subscribe to the veterinary poisons information service who are excellent so you'll get a definate answer xx


----------



## rubysmum (10 July 2013)

Thanks for advice, have spoken to vets, who know the dog of old, they said that the quantity he ate should not be a problem, but to keep an eye on his bathroom ( as it were behaviour) and yes CT, he is a complete -----insert word of choice here


----------



## joelb (10 July 2013)

My middle dog did this when he was circa 10 weeks, ate a huge bag full of stones.  Veterinary nurse told me to rush him in so he could be made to vomit but when I got there vet was actually very unconcerned and just sent me home to count them through.  Good luck, have fun .


----------

